# توليد الكهرباء من الرياح



## The King golden (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن مساعدتي في موضوع توليد الكهرباء من الرياح فانا عاجز عن معرفة كيفية تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية الى طاقة كهربائية ؟ 
واذا كنتم شاهدتم قناة ناشيونال جيوغرافيك ابو ظبي في برنامج ميكانيكيو الكوكب
عندما استعملوا طاقة الامواج في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ومن ثم شخنها في بطارية 
واعذروني على الاطالة لكن سؤالي ما هو هذا الجهاز الذي استعملوه في تحويل الطاقة الحركية الى طاقة كهربائية 
فانا عاجز عن معرفة كيفية تحويل الطاقة الحركية الى طاقة كهربائية ؟ هل عن طريق مولد كهربائي (المستعمل في السيارة)


----------



## The King golden (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن مساعدتي في موضوع توليد الكهرباء من الرياح 
واذا كنتم شاهدتم قناة ناشيونال جيوغرافيك ابو ظبي في برنامج ميكانيكيو الكوكب
عندما استعملوا طاقة الامواج في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ومن ثم شحنها في بطارية 
واعذروني على الاطالة لكن سؤالي ما هو هذا الجهاز الذي استعملوه في تحويل الطاقة الحركية الى طاقة كهربائية 
فانا عاجز عن معرفة كيفية تحويل الطاقة الحركية الى طاقة كهربائية ؟ هل عن طريق مولد كهربائي (المستعمل في السيارة)


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام 

لم اشاهد هذا لبرنامج

ولكن توليد الكهرباء سهل من الحركة 
يمكن استخدام الدراجة مع ديناموا وبطارية لتخزين الكهرباء

او مراوح لهواء 

بالنسة لحركة الامواج 
فلها انواع كثيرة 
منها تركيب الواخح عائمة ومن الحركة المفصلية تولد الكهرباء 

ومنها من يرتبط بثقل فى قاع البحر والارتفاع والانخفاض من الامواج تولد الكهرباء

بالمنتدى الكثير من الموضوعات اللتى تتحدث عن تحويل الطقة الحركية الى كهربية


----------



## الساحر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

انا شاهدت هدا البرنامج ويمكنني انا اشرح لك بالتفصيل مادا استعملو............... استعمال طاقة الحركية لامواج لتحويلها الي طاقة كهربية وذلك بعدة خطوات 
الادوات المستعملة 
- مولد كهرباتي يعمل بالرياح
- استعمال مروحة تعمل في الاتجاهين 
- استعمال انبوب مخروطي طويل 
- استعمال قمع يوضع في الاعلي لزيادة ضغط الهواء

فكرة العمل
يوضع الانبوب المخروطي علي حافة سطح البحر حوالي نصف متر في البحر ويجب تثبيت الانبوب المخروطي بحيث لايتحرك ويتم تثبيت القمع علي قمة الانبوب وهده هي الخطوة الاولي
عندما تتحرك الامواج الي الاعلي فان امواج تضغظ الهواء الي اعلي بسرعة عالية تكفي لتدوير المولد ولتوليد الكهرباء وعندما تتحرك الامواج الي اسفل فان الهواء يدخل الا النبوب مسببة في تدوير المولد ويتم استعمال المروحة التي تتحرك في الاتجاهين لتوليد المولد 
يوضع المولد علي قمة المخروط ويثبت ويتم توصيل بطارية الي المولد وبعدها يتم توليد الكهرباء


----------



## The King golden (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو من جميع المهتمين بموضوع الطاقة البديلة ان يضعو لي تفاصيل والادوات اللازمة التي يحتاجها لانتاج طاقة كهربائية بسيطة بالرياح :80:
وارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ان يضعوا صورا لكل الادوات المطلوبة وسأكون ممتنا للجميع:56:


----------



## The King golden (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو من جميع المهتمين بموضوع الطاقة البديلة ان يضعو لي تفاصيل والادوات اللازمة التي يحتاجها لانتاج طاقة كهربائية بسيطة بالرياح :80:
وارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ان يضعوا صورا لكل الادوات المطلوبة وسأكون ممتنا للجميع:56:
بعد السلام على الاخ الساحر انا لا اريد موضوع الامواج بل كانت الفكرة فقط في تحويل الطاقة الحركية الى طاقة كهربائية وما هذا الجهاز الموجود في الصورة المرفقة هل هو المولد المستعمل في السيارة واذا لم يكن هوارجو اعلامي باسمه واسم جميع الادوات المتبقية وهل يوجد منه في العراق وما هي الاماكن التي يباع فيها 
ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتكم بطلباتي وشكرا لجميع المهتمين بموضوع الطاقة البديلة لانه موضوع هام جدا وخاصة في الوطن العربي 
واخيرا اكرر شكري للجميع :84:


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

The King golden قال:


> ارجو من جميع المهتمين بموضوع الطاقة البديلة ان يضعو لي تفاصيل والادوات اللازمة التي يحتاجها لانتاج طاقة كهربائية بسيطة بالرياح :80:
> وارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ان يضعوا صورا لكل الادوات المطلوبة وسأكون ممتنا للجميع:56:
> بعد السلام على الاخ الساحر انا لا اريد موضوع الامواج بل كانت الفكرة فقط في تحويل الطاقة الحركية الى طاقة كهربائية وما هذا الجهاز الموجود في الصورة المرفقة هل هو المولد المستعمل في السيارة واذا لم يكن هوارجو اعلامي باسمه واسم جميع الادوات المتبقية وهل يوجد منه في العراق وما هي الاماكن التي يباع فيها
> ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتكم بطلباتي وشكرا لجميع المهتمين بموضوع الطاقة البديلة لانه موضوع هام جدا وخاصة في الوطن العربي
> واخيرا اكرر شكري للجميع :84:



انتاج الكهرباء باستخدم دراجة Bicycle Powered Generator ‏(




1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=154149

=========================

عندي مجموعه من الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشرووع ‏(



1 2)


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=153946


============================

طاقة الرياح ... كتب ومواقع !!! Wind Power ‏(



1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=149668


===========================
توليد الكهرباء من الرياح ارجو مساعدة ومناقشة الى د باشراحيل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=150437

==============================


----------



## الساحر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## The King golden (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة 
ولكن لدي سؤال ولو اني بالغت في طلباتي هل من الممكن استعمال مروحة عادية مثلا مروحة ساحبة بدلا من التوربين وشكرا :70:


----------



## الساحر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## The King golden (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ما هي سرعة الرياح المطلوبة لتوليد 5 امبير وشكرا 
ارجو الرد :68:


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 سبتمبر 2009)

The King golden قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما هي سرعة الرياح المطلوبة لتوليد 5 امبير وشكرا
> ارجو الرد :68:


 وعليكم السلام 

سؤال صح = اجابة صح 

تطلب 5 امبير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههممممممم 

5 امبير وواحد فولت ام 5 امبير و1000 فولت 

فرق السماء من الارض بين القدرة فى الاولى والثانية 

الكهرباء تقاس بالقدرة وهى تساوى فولت في امبير 

لتحصل على الووات الكهربي 



عموما لاتنسانا من دعائك لنا بالرحمة والمغفرة من الله تعالى 


=====

ان كنت تقصد مثلا 5 امبير فى 12 فولت يبقي المطلوب 60 وات كهربي وهنا الامر سهل للحصول عليها 

ان كنت لك بعض الخبرة فى مجال السيارات فالامر سهل باذن الله تعالى 

نوجد مراوح لتبريد ردياتير السيارات تباع مستعملة وهى زهيدة الثمن 

اهم شئ ان يكون هناك مغانط بداخلها 

يعمل هذا الامر لمختصين واهل الخبرة 

وان تعذر عليك فاوصل لمبة 3 فولت بطرفي كهرباء التشغيل للمروحة وقم بادارتها بيدك وبسرعة فان اضاءة اللمبة فتلك هى المطلوبه وان لم تضيئ فتلك ليس بها مغانط من الداخل 

وبعد ايجاد النوع المطلوب فعليك بنصنيع ريش للمروحة اكبر بطول 70 سم وعرض يبداء ب 12 سم وينتهي ب7 سم 
يمكن استخدام مواسير الصرف الصحي المسماه ب pvc
وهنا يصير عندك مروحة توليد للكهرباء 

ولكن لتعلم لايوجد لديك منظم للفولت 

فستجده يرتفع مع السرعة وكذالك الامبير يزيد من زيادة السرعة


----------



## The King golden (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اعذرني انا مبتدأ في هذا المجال لا زلت طالب
ولكن انا احتاج طاقة بسيطة فقط للتجربة فهل تنفع المراوح الموجودة في ساحبات الهواء وشكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 سبتمبر 2009)

the king golden قال:


> اعذرني انا مبتدأ في هذا المجال لا زلت طالب
> ولكن انا احتاج طاقة بسيطة فقط للتجربة فهل تنفع المراوح الموجودة في ساحبات الهواء وشكرا


ان شاء الله سهله

ولكن ماهى ساحبات الهواء اللتى تريد استخدامها 

اعطنى صورة او رابط لها حتى اراها واكتب لك الشرح لها


----------



## mtoi40 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بصراحه كلامكم مفيد جدا فى الموضوع ده
وادانى فكرة كويسه اوى


----------



## mar1fedala (22 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا تابعت البرنامج تجربة منطقية لكن عند إستفسار حول استعمال مروحة تعمل في الاتجاهين لو سمحو حد يشرح لنا هى النقطة [email protected]


----------



## ghazzi600 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اتمنى ان افيد واستفيد منكم بصراحه انا مالي فى الهندسة وقياسات الفولت اما هي فكره دايم تخطر فى بالي عن كيفيه توليد الكهرباء من الرياح كوني فى منطقة سرعة الرياح فيها مشجعه 
الفكرة هي ان اقوم بصنع مراوح بعرض ستين وطول ثلاثه متر بسمك اثنين ملى او ثلاثة بعد ان اقوم بصنع ميول للمراح عند اصحاب الطعاجات واقوم بجلفنتها والحام الخاص بها ومن ثم اصنع لها فلنشه مايقارب قطر 30 بوصه وتوصيل المراوح بها على ان تكون على قاعدة عامود صلب ستين ملى 
ومن ثم رفعها على سقاله بطول اثني عشر متر مع صناعه موجه للمراوح خلفى حسب اتجاه الرياح . 
وعمل جلبه نحاس فى الاطراف لتسهيل الحركه للمراوح مع وجود مشاحم خاصه بها موصوله بانبوب حتى قاعدة البرج ومن ثم ربط عامود الحركه الاساسي للمراوح بطرمبه هدروليك حتى استطيع ان احصل على قوة اضافيه بثلاث او اربع مرات لتحيرك مولد يقوم بانتاج الكهرباء .
بس دائم ما اوصل الى هذه المرحله واصتدم بكيفيه تخزين الكهرباء فى بطاريات اقوم بستخدام ماتم شحنه بها على ان يعوض لاحقا ماتم استخدامه .
اتمنى من لديه الخبره ان يقيم فكرتي هل سوف ترى النور من عدمه 
تحياتي :: ghazi600


----------

